# Sourwood with a touch of Aster?



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim Fisher says "Harvest early and harvest often." I agree totally.

Whenever it is ready, I harvest it. I try to tell people what it was made from to the best of my ability, and these weird varieties (and mixtures) are often great flavors. They are one of a kind creations and best enjoyed for what they are...... natures bounty.

Creating the right conditions for the bees to make single variety honey's is an art form too. Just do what you can and enjoy it for what it is. You can't control everything. 

I had a honey taste tonight at my local bee meeting that was blackberry with something else mixed in and it won first place among about 20 different entries. It was great.

My Orange Blossom entry took second place in the black jar and I think it was great too.

There was another unnamed variety that was also quite distinct and excellent too, but the beek did not know for sure what it was made from, so it was a one of a kind deal. Excellent in any case, but totally unique.


----------

